# Cat 259D reviews



## Rain Man

I’m looking at getting a 2018 Cat 259D I’m looking at getting a new one. Can anyone give me the pluses and minuses on it. I have a demo coming out in the next couple days. I plan on using it for landscaping, loading salt and pushing snow.


----------



## WIPensFan

No review, but don’t buy a new machine if it’s gonna load salt.


----------



## m_ice

I have ran a buddies new 279 and I liked it. As stated above I wouldnt load salt. I would buy a $10k Case 1845 to load salt and a 1 year old low hour 259.


----------



## leigh

I ran one that was a couple years old. Along with a slightly larger bobcat and a Kubota.I liked the kubuta better,can't remember why though! I don't like that 2 speed option is only 8mph.dump height on these tracked ss is low compared to their weight. Need a class a cdl to pull it around.High flow is at 30gpm so that's pretty good. I prefer a wheeled skid for snow and loading. I don't think you can go wrong whatever you decide, its a cat! Let us know what you think after demo'ing.


----------



## Philbilly2

leigh said:


> Need a class a cdl to pull it around.


No you don't.


----------



## leigh

Philbilly2 said:


> No you don't.


Oh boy, here we go again!


----------



## Philbilly2

leigh said:


> Oh boy, here we go again!


Need me to explain it to you? I have time today.

Or are are you good with saying that your information that you posted was not in fact correct.


----------



## leigh

Ok,I'll concede it is possible ! "A Class A commercial driver's license is required to operate *any combination of vehicles* with a gross combination weight rating (GVWR) of 26,001 or more pounds, provided the *towed vehicle* is *heavier than 10,000 pounds*." A one ton pickup could sneak by if rated to pull a 7 ton trailer.


----------



## leigh

Philbilly2 said:


> Need me to explain it to you? I have time today.
> 
> Or are are you good with saying that your information that you posted was not in fact correct.


 Nope ,I'm good yoda, getting a late start today, a little under the weather !


----------



## Philbilly2

leigh said:


> Ok,I'll concede it is possible ! "A Class A commercial driver's license is required to operate *any combination of vehicles* with a gross combination weight rating (GVWR) of 26,001 or more pounds, provided the *towed vehicle* is *heavier than 10,000 pounds*." A one ton pickup could sneak by if rated to pull a 7 ton trailer.


Thumbs Up

That is lesson #2 in Sno Farmer's class...


----------



## tpendagast

The 259/279 has a weak link in its hydro lines on the tracks 
It’s possible (I did it during a demo) to pick up a golf ball sized rock and take out the whole machine by busting this hydro line wedged between the chassis and the track 

It’s no where as smooth or enjoyable as the infamous 257
But more durable... unless you have a golf ball sized rock

The cat track skids suck in snow even if you stud the tracks 
The wheeled ones are remarkably better for snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> No review, but don't buy a new machine if it's gonna load salt.


My Bobcat dealer lost a sale because he wouldn't listen to me when I told him I couldn't\wouldn't afford to buy a brand new tracked skidsteer to load salt with again.


----------



## Rain Man

I know what salt does to a machine, I have been using a New Holland 170 for the past 14 years to load salt. The machine looks like Swiss from the salt. I was just figuring I could get more in the salt bin because I could ride up on the salt pile a bit instead of just sinking in with my tire machine. I would use the old machine to load with, but would have the new one as a backup.


----------



## I Dig Snow

I have a new Cat 259D. It’s a great machine. I’ve ran almost every make and this is the nicest small frame machine I’ve been in. I’ve had an older Tak and have always been a diehard Tak guy but the new TL8 that I demoed did not impress me. As stated in earlier post there are about 8-10” of hydraulic lines exposed from the machine to the drive motors. Have not had any issues with that but I make sure to keep them free of mud and debris. The only other drawback with this machine is the break out force is much less than other makes due to the torsion mounted undercarriage. This was easy to get used to so not a big deal. 
As far as the pros, there are many. The machine is fast. A nice feature is that all the functions can be adjusted in the digital display to suit operator preference. Visibility is moderate. Not terrible. Cab is super comfy and quite. Heated seat is great. I ordered mine with the ASV style bar tracks that are on multi terrain loaders. It does surprisingly well with a snow pusher or straight blade plow in the snow. Probably better than the Bobcat S650 that I’ve used in the past. I only have 400 hours on machine to date and the tracks are like new besides some minor knicks but most my work is in the dirt. Overall it’s a great machine and highly recommend. It’s a joy to operate.


----------



## WIPensFan

I Dig Snow said:


> I have a new Cat 259D. It's a great machine. I've ran almost every make and this is the nicest small frame machine I've been in. I've had an older Tak and have always been a diehard Tak guy but the new TL8 that I demoed did not impress me. As stated in earlier post there are about 8-10" of hydraulic lines exposed from the machine to the drive motors. Have not had any issues with that but I make sure to keep them free of mud and debris. The only other drawback with this machine is the break out force is much less than other makes due to the torsion mounted undercarriage. This was easy to get used to so not a big deal.
> As far as the pros, there are many. The machine is fast. A nice feature is that all the functions can be adjusted in the digital display to suit operator preference. Visibility is moderate. Not terrible. Cab is super comfy and quite. Heated seat is great. I ordered mine with the ASV style bar tracks that are on multi terrain loaders. It does surprisingly well with a snow pusher or straight blade plow in the snow. Probably better than the Bobcat S650 that I've used in the past. I only have 400 hours on machine to date and the tracks are like new besides some minor knicks but most my work is in the dirt. Overall it's a great machine and highly recommend. It's a joy to operate.


Why would you need a heated seat? I always had the windows open in my S650 because it's always too warm when plowing. Maybe I dressed too warm, but I always had outside handwork to do as well every event.


----------



## I Dig Snow

WIPensFan said:


> Why would you need a heated seat? I always had the windows open in my S650 because it's always too warm when plowing. Maybe I dressed too warm, but I always had outside handwork to do as well every event.


I've only turned it on once. Always too hot in there. Buts it's a nice option.


----------



## WIPensFan

I Dig Snow said:


> I've only turned it on once. Always too hot in there. Buts it's a nice option.


I love it in my vehicles.


----------



## Ajlawn1

WIPensFan said:


> Why would you need a heated seat?





WIPensFan said:


> I love it in my vehicles.


Makes sense...


----------



## BossPlow2010

I Dig Snow said:


> I've only turned it on once. Always too hot in there. Buts it's a nice option.


If you've got a couple different people operating, it makes for a little fun to leave it on...

Make sure you get one with a backup camera


----------



## WIPensFan

BossPlow2010 said:


> If you've got a couple different people operating, it makes for a little fun to leave it on...
> 
> Make sure you get one with a backup camera


Yeah, because nobody has ever accomplished any work in a skid without a backup camera.


----------



## WIPensFan

Ajlawn1 said:


> Makes sense...


I've never hopped into one of my skid steers and thought...I wish this seat was heated.


----------



## BossPlow2010

WIPensFan said:


> Yeah, because nobody has ever accomplished any work in a skid without a backup camera.


Sorry Wi-pens-fan I forgot to ask what your thoughts were first.
I find it handy in tight areas, but I've operated skids without them.


----------



## WIPensFan

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sorry Wi-pens-fan I forgot to ask what your thoughts were first.
> I find it handy in tight areas, but I've operated skids without them.


Thought you would know better by now geez...


----------



## BUFF

Heated seat and backup camera are very nice options to have, if buying new I don’t see a reason why not to get them.
Heated seat allows the operator to be warm with having to run the heat and dry oot the air in the cab which increases the amount of fluids drank and that means more whizzing.
Backup cameras are nice for loading or unloading depending if you load pointing forward or backwards. Also for larger operators that fill the cab they’re handy when working in tight places.
One thing that would be great to have is a seat with ventilation in the summer months especially for those in areas were swamp butt is a problem.


----------



## BossPlow2010

BUFF said:


> Heated seat and backup camera are very nice options to have, if buying new I don't see a reason why not to get them.
> Heated seat allows the operator to be warm with having to run the heat and dry oot the air in the cab which increases the amount of fluids drank and that means more whizzing.
> Backup cameras are nice for loading or unloading depending if you load pointing forward or backwards. Also for larger operators that fill the cab they're handy when working in tight places.
> One thing that would be great to have is a seat with ventilation in the summer months especially for those in areas were swamp butt is a problem.


Now now, those are all just luxuries, along with electronic couplers, led lights and joy stick controls. 
We wouldn't want to get lazy and not get any work done...


----------



## BUFF

BossPlow2010 said:


> Now now, those are all just luxuries, along with electronic couplers, led lights and joy stick controls.
> We wouldn't want to get lazy and not get any work done...


When your tow rig has pwr leather heated seats, ac in the seats, pwr heated tow mirrors, auto dimming headlights, backup camera, bed camera, gps, blue tooth, satellite radio, etc....... not really....


----------



## WIPensFan

The ac in the seat I could have in the skid for sure. Does that make me lazy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

WIPensFan said:


> The ac in the seat I could have in the skid for sure. Does that make me lazy?


Yes...I would order it in a heartbeat.


----------



## sthoms3355

We just bought a 299D but have demo and rented them in past. We have the bar style tracks which is a must for snow removal. Love the machine except for visibility which is not the best.


----------



## tpendagast

Rain Man said:


> I know what salt does to a machine, I have been using a New Holland 170 for the past 14 years to load salt. The machine looks like Swiss from the salt. I was just figuring I could get more in the salt bin because I could ride up on the salt pile a bit instead of just sinking in with my tire machine. I would use the old machine to load with, but would have the new one as a backup.


No
You don't want all the salt ground up in your undercarriage 
You'd never clean it all out


----------



## tpendagast

Anyone ever try the newer case or Volvo skidsteers?
I’ve driven them around on pavement and played in a sandbox with them a little 

Massive visibility on both 
(Hate getting in and out of the side door on the one armed Volvo


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I demoed a JCB way back when they first came out...royal PITA climbing in and out of that thing.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> I demoed a JCB way back when they first came out...royal PITA climbing in and out of that thing.


They all are IMO


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> They all are IMO


Yes, but you have to pull yourself out or fall into the one armed varieties. It's going to suck for anyone 6' or taller.


----------



## I Dig Snow

I priced the JCB 260T. Equipped comparably with my Cat it was pricey. Was almost 12K higher than Cat. Big deterrent for me was they’re only sold at a nearby Ag dealer. Parts and service would not be good as I’m not a farmer spending big money on machines and resale in our area for JCB is terrible. People are scared of the single arm boom even though they have a lifetime warranty on the boom. Visibility would be good though.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, but you have to pull yourself out or fall into the one armed varieties. It's going to suck for anyone 6' or taller.


That pretty mulch how I get in/out of a front door skid and if they have a door that retracts like some Deere's and Botas instead of swings open it's really tight.


----------



## Rain Man

sthoms3355 said:


> We just bought a 299D but have demo and rented them in past. We have the bar style tracks which is a must for snow removal. Love the machine except for visibility which is not the best.
> 
> View attachment 187029


How do you like the HLA, what size and what did it cost. I'm looking at getting an HLA or Metal Pless next year.


----------



## Leland Lawn

We have a 2 year old CAT 249D and it's a great machine. Considering trading it in to get the 259D since I wish that we had the 2nd speed for snow removal when parking lot pushes are really long, but I bought the 249D for it's lighter weight as we mostly do landscaping.

Overall I have no complains. Dealer support is great. Machine is well built, engineered and has good tech. Bar style tracks are a must for working in the snow. Pushing 700 hours I am just now thinking about replacement tracks next year, so they held up pretty well. 

I've had one warranty fix: the quick coupler wouldn't move about 5 months after purchased, but it was replaced on site for no charge. Otherwise it's only had yearly checkups and we do the basic maintenance items in house. 

As for the heated seat - I only use it before the engine warms up and can heat the cab. It's a nice feature.


----------



## sthoms3355

Rain Man said:


> How do you like the HLA, what size and what did it cost. I'm looking at getting an HLA or Metal Pless next year.


Just got it and has never been used yet. It is a 9-14. Little over $10,000


----------



## Rain Man

I’ve been demoing the 259D for the last week. I decided to purchase it. It’s a nice machine. Very comfortable inside, has a lot of power, the one downside I noticed was that the bucket don’t curl up as high as some other machines. I will review it more once I have more hours running it.


----------



## I Dig Snow

You will very happy with new machine. It’s a great all around machine. What type of work do you use machine for besides snow removal? Also what will you put on machine to use for snow removal?


----------



## Rain Man

I Dig Snow said:


> You will very happy with new machine. It's a great all around machine. What type of work do you use machine for besides snow removal? Also what will you put on machine to use for snow removal?


I do landscaping and irrigation. This year I think I'm just going to use a cheap push box but next year I'm considering a HLA or Metal Pless.


----------



## I Dig Snow

Well you should be quite pleased with the CAT for landscaping. It’s great in the dirt. Mine has the 15” bar style tracks which do pretty good on grass without stripping the sod when you turn. Moving pallets of stone will be nice also. One minor complaint for me is when in the cab it’s difficult to see the top edge of the quick attach plate when switching attachments. But can be seen if you lean slightly forward. I am an excavation contractor focusing primarily on mostly new residential construction with some commercial work. I run a quick attach soil conditioner on it and it does great in low flow. Best of luck with new purchase. 
Did you demo any other makes and if so what were your thoughts?
As far as snow I run an 8’ rubber edged pusher and an old 9’ Meyer straight blade off an old truck that I adapted to the skid. I’ve had the rubber edge pusher for years and I hate it but until I got this machine it was all that my old machine would handle. Now I’m looking at upgrading. Would love a 8-13 Metal Pless or similar HLA with edge flex. Got quotes on both but can’t justify that in my area of the country as we don’t get nearly as much snow. I like the KAGE and the Snow Wolf but am considering a 9’ Stainless Boss trip edge with wings as I need to be able to trailer machine with plow on and need the capability to windrow on a large hourly account. I run a 9’2 boss vee HXT and a Dxt on trucks and love them. Have a good boss dealer locally and another within an hour drive. Does anyone have any pros or cons with the Boss skid steer plows.


----------



## leigh

Not sure if this still applies but in the past you were able to add the kage box part of system to a bloss plow,so that's an option if it applies to the newer trip edge plows.Can purchase later.


----------



## Rain Man

I Dig Snow said:


> Well you should be quite pleased with the CAT for landscaping. It's great in the dirt. Mine has the 15" bar style tracks which do pretty good on grass without stripping the sod when you turn. Moving pallets of stone will be nice also. One minor complaint for me is when in the cab it's difficult to see the top edge of the quick attach plate when switching attachments. But can be seen if you lean slightly forward. I am an excavation contractor focusing primarily on mostly new residential construction with some commercial work. I run a quick attach soil conditioner on it and it does great in low flow. Best of luck with new purchase.
> Did you demo any other makes and if so what were your thoughts?
> As far as snow I run an 8' rubber edged pusher and an old 9' Meyer straight blade off an old truck that I adapted to the skid. I've had the rubber edge pusher for years and I hate it but until I got this machine it was all that my old machine would handle. Now I'm looking at upgrading. Would love a 8-13 Metal Pless or similar HLA with edge flex. Got quotes on both but can't justify that in my area of the country as we don't get nearly as much snow. I like the KAGE and the Snow Wolf but am considering a 9' Stainless Boss trip edge with wings as I need to be able to trailer machine with plow on and need the capability to windrow on a large hourly account. I run a 9'2 boss vee HXT and a Dxt on trucks and love them. Have a good boss dealer locally and another within an hour drive. Does anyone have any pros or cons with the Boss skid steer plows.[/





I Dig Snow said:


> Well you should be quite pleased with the CAT for landscaping. It's great in the dirt. Mine has the 15" bar style tracks which do pretty good on grass without stripping the sod when you turn. Moving pallets of stone will be nice also. One minor complaint for me is when in the cab it's difficult to see the top edge of the quick attach plate when switching attachments. But can be seen if you lean slightly forward. I am an excavation contractor focusing primarily on mostly new residential construction with some commercial work. I run a quick attach soil conditioner on it and it does great in low flow. Best of luck with new purchase.
> Did you demo any other makes and if so what were your thoughts?
> As far as snow I run an 8' rubber edged pusher and an old 9' Meyer straight blade off an old truck that I adapted to the skid. I've had the rubber edge pusher for years and I hate it but until I got this machine it was all that my old machine would handle. Now I'm looking at upgrading. Would love a 8-13 Metal Pless or similar HLA with edge flex. Got quotes on both but can't justify that in my area of the country as we don't get nearly as much snow. I like the KAGE and the Snow Wolf but am considering a 9' Stainless Boss trip edge with wings as I need to be able to trailer machine with plow on and need the capability to windrow on a large hourly account. I run a 9'2 boss vee HXT and a Dxt on trucks and love them. Have a good boss dealer locally and another within an hour drive. Does anyone have any pros or cons with the Boss skid steer plows.


I used a Tak,Kubota, New Holland, komatsu, and a old case. The Cat was the nicest in my opinion.


----------

